# BOGOTÁ, The Capital Of Colombia. ¡Get Seduced!



## MSM (Apr 5, 2003)

Una de las ciudades más bonitas que he visto.:applause:


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Beautiful old architecture, great city!


----------



## danielacadauno (Aug 12, 2007)

Awesome pics alejoaoa...Looking forward to be more "seduced" for this thread


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

Wonderful bogota¡¡¡ I love this one


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ Nice one.

Thank you all for the nice comments! I'm truly happy to see that you're being seduced 

------------------------------------------------------------------

*LA CANDELARIA: *localidad colonial / colonial district.

As you'll see this is a pretty pinturesque zone. I personally love the bright colors used in the facades.





















































​


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

Yes, Bogota is lovely!


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

La candelaria is very beautiful.


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

Great pics!


----------



## pardote (Nov 20, 2008)

la Atenas Suramericana----una de las ciudades mas hermosas de L.A y las hermosa del hemisferio sur


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

More photos of Bogota, please...


----------



## Andrés F. (Jun 20, 2007)

pardote said:


> la Atenas Suramericana----una de las ciudades mas hermosas de L.A y las hermosa del hemisferio sur


Bogotá y casi toda Colombia están en el Hemisferio Norte  . Sólo parte del Amazonas colombiano está por debajo del Ecuador.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ In English please...


----------



## Andrés F. (Jun 20, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ In English please...


Jaja, nothing important. I'm just saying that Bogotá and a major part of Colombia is above the Equator line, in the nothern hemisphere.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

*La Candelaria* (From Wikipedia.org) >

La Candelaria is a historic neighborhood in downtown Bogotá, Colombia. It is the equivalent to the Old City in other cities. The architecture of the old houses, churches and buildings has Spanish Colonial and Baroque styles. It houses several universities, libraries and museums.

*Attractions

Luis Angel Arango Library*
Is the most important library of Colombia, property of the Republic Bank; has more than 1.1 million of books and is the most visited public library in Latin America, has facilites of parking, cafeteria, museums, concert hall, and exposition areas. you need coins to leave your bag in the checkroom.

*Gold Museum*
It's one of the most important museums of Colombia, It has a collection of more than 36,000 pieces in gold, wood, shell and stone organized in its three floors; the museum is property of the Republic Bank and is located in front of Santander Park

*Colón Theater*
Is one of the most representative theatres of Colombia, whit a neoclasic architecture, was built by the italian architect Pietro Cantini, founded in 1892; has more than 2.400 square meters for 900 people

*Monserrate*
Monserrate is the symbol by excellence of the Colombian capital. The hill is a pilgrim destination, as well as a tourist attraction. In addition to the church, there is a restaurant. Monserrate can be accessed by aerial tramway, a funicular or by climbing, the preferred way of pilgrims. You can see it from nearly every point in Bogotá.

*Another Interesting Places are:*
Bogotá Urban Development Museum
Military Museum
Rafael Pombo Poetry House
Avianca Building
Camarín del Carmen theater
Quevedo brook plaza (Plaza del Chorro de Quevedo)


*Churches*
Primada Cathedral
San Francisco Church
San Agustín Church
Del Carmen Church

*Universities*
University of the Andes
La Salle University
Universidad Externado de Colombia
La Gran Colombia University

Greetings!!!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Nice info TopWatch, thanks for posting it!

From flickr and Naer

*CIUDAD SALITRE:* residential/commercial neighborhood located in the west of the city.

Commercial Zone




























Marriott Ciudad Salitre









Sauzalito Park









Maloka









Gran Estación Mall







​


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

wow.. wonderful ciudad salitre, but I believe it is located in western Bogota... many new buildings are under construction¡¡. I put this one of new avianca building.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos as well of Bogota


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

i like the avianca building


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice, the city looks very modern.


----------



## danielacadauno (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice photos guys, I really like that area.


----------



## Aireos (Aug 21, 2007)

Parcial view of Teusaquillo, Chapinero and Bogota Downtown (Thanks to _Julorte_)










Some pics by me of La Macarena neighborhood and the Independence Park, next to downtown:










Torres del Parque:



















KLM Tower and Belgium embassy:



















Lofts:










Barcarola Cafe:










Mundo Art Gallery:


----------



## Cobra 33 (Jan 24, 2007)

Do you have any current pics of Candelaria?


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Excellent photos once again! :cheers: Never tire of such pics.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr


----------



## Bogota (Feb 20, 2005)

I love the third picture. ^^


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

A pano of the Savannah of Bogotá.









20min drive from the city!​


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Impressive Bogotá so much diversity, good work. Regards.*


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From flickr


----------



## Andrés F. (Jun 20, 2007)

Wowww. Amazing pics!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

That second last shot is very nice. Great views.


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

wowow, increìbles¡¡:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome as always :cheers: really good too


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Very nice Shots! XD!!

What happen with the comments?

Let's change the page and please post the last photos by Aireos of the 7th Street and the Panoramic view from the DownTown to the 200 Street!!

Saludos!!


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

Three Bogota pics.

Flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From those photos in this page of Bogota thread i like this mostly:


>


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Nice pics davizi. I liked the last one a lot.


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

Four Bogota pics.

Flickr.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Great photos!!
The last one is very interesting; the buildings on the left and the rigth of the pic!! Are very similar!!
Saludos!!!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Another nice photo of Bogota by davizi


>


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ I liked the second one a lot; too bad that it's very small.

Las demás también están muy buenas, gracias davizi.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

More from flickr

*NORTHERN BOGOTÁ*



























*OLD CITY. 

La Candelaria.
*









*Roofs in Teusaquillo.
*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful..


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

wowow... I loved those pics¡¡¡¡:cheers:


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful Pics Alejo.

__________________________


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

More Bogota pics¡

Flickr.


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

very nice city and views, i like so much these mountains,

Saludos desde Mexico


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely and great those new photos are... :cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Nice pics davizi!


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Una PANORÁMICA que tomé a principios de esta semana en el Parque Simón Bolivar. 

PARQUE SIMÓN BOLIVAR


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Excelente fele, gracias por ponerla kay:

Lo que me parece extraño es que no se vea gente porque tenía la imagen que el parque se mantenía lleno.


----------



## Bonaerense24 (Sep 15, 2008)

Colombian cities have the most beautiful residential builidings, very classy and modern.. .. those pics are great.


----------



## ***EMILIO*** (Aug 15, 2006)

[/CENTER][/QUOTE]




WOW!!! I live in Bogota and I've never seen this building (the one in the left), where is it??!!


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

wow bogota looks amazing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I noticed something in North Bogota area its the most very nice district of Bogota


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

alejoaoa said:


> Excelente fele, gracias por ponerla kay:
> 
> Lo que me parece extraño es que no se vea gente porque tenía la imagen que el parque se mantenía lleno.


Gracias Alejo

Los fines de semana se llena mucho, y cuando hay conciertos, entre semana va gente pero no tanta pues todo el mundo esta trabajando o estudiando..

Yo fui un Martes como a las 2:00 apnto de empezar a llover.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bonaerense24 said:


> Colombian cities have the most beautiful residential builidings, very classy and modern.. .. those pics are great.


Hombre, muchas gracias. Muchos aman el ladrillo, otros lo odian; no hay término medio XD!



***EMILIO*** said:


> WOW!!! I live in Bogota and I've never seen this building (the one in the left), where is it??!!


Lo que pasa es que está muy escondido. Yo se lo mostré a un amigo rolo que estudia acá y me dijo que el lo vió una vez llendo para Fusagasugá, o alguno de esos pueblos que terminan en gasugá 



christos-greece said:


> I noticed something in North Bogota area its the most very nice district of Bogota


It's the wealthiest zone in Bogotá. Off course you find wealthy neighbourhoods in sothern or western Bogotá as well but most of them are located in the north of the city.



Mindtrapper0 said:


> wow bogota looks amazing!


Thanks 



Feleru* said:


> Gracias Alejo
> 
> Los fines de semana se llena mucho, y cuando hay conciertos, entre semana va gente pero no tanta pues todo el mundo esta trabajando o estudiando..
> 
> Yo fui un Martes como a las 2:00 apnto de empezar a llover.


Gracias por la respuesta fele kay:


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

Bueno.. también depende.. me encanta el ladrillo de Bogotá, Medellín.. no tanto el de otras ciudades... por cierto, ese edificio al que hacen referencia no es el hotel casa medina??

Tres fotos...algo viejas eso sí...
























Por cierto, la colpatria está quedando espectacular¡¡¡:cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^No, el Casa Medina es el de la derecha; el que él dice es el castillo de la izquierda.

¿Pasamos de página?


----------



## ***EMILIO*** (Aug 15, 2006)

I took this picture today from my apartment, it is a rainy day and is cold as hell haha like 12C:lol:



no se como colocar las fotos en grande, como se hace?


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ Tenés que modificar la opción de tamaño antes de subir la foto y poner 1024 x 768.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*LA CANDELARIA | OLD CITY*






Nuestra Señora del Carmen Church

​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*DOWNTOWN*


Independence Park panorama
​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Que buenas fotos, estan muy tesas. Gracias alejo.


----------



## Andrés F. (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks Alejo, very nice as always.

PD: Creo que en la última foto sale el parque La Independencia, no el Nacional.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Si es el de la Independencia, el Nacional queda es al lado de la Javeriana


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Que bueno que les gustaron, gracias por comentar.

Andrés, tenés razón, es el Parque de la Independencia. Corregido.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Wonderful pics kay:. Bogotá really had a nice and steady municipal governance that really cared about the city, it's a must stop by for people who decide to travel to South America.


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

very nice:cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*93 PARK*



*LA CANDELARIA
*

*TEUSAQUILLO*
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Aireos and Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful updates from Bogota, alejoaoa


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ Thanks christos!

*USAQUÉN*



Tren turístico de la Sabana | Savannah tourist train



Old houses in Usaquén.



Uniandes's GYM.


Cool restaurant; I don't know exactly where it is.


​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome and thanks for the updates


----------



## Cundiboyacense (Feb 16, 2009)

Muy buenas todas las fotos


----------



## anadisi (Apr 23, 2010)

LOVE BOGOTA


----------



## Kalleb (Mar 10, 2010)

Just nice! Didn't thought it would be so large


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

El GYM de los andes , me gusta...


Alejo siga compa


----------



## Gaciot (Jun 7, 2010)

wonderful pics!!!, actually, you never realise what a great cityes and places you have in colombia until you are far away from there. I love the first one pic.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)




----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*CARRERA SÉPTIMA*




Brick city 


*T ZONE*
​Aireos and Flickr​


----------



## John123 (Jul 11, 2008)

The city looks very green and elegant. kay:


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

alejoaoa said:


> *CARRERA SÉPTIMA*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que buenas fotos alejo


----------



## thebig C (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey Alejoaoa (and all other posters)

Greetings from Ireland and thanks for starting this thread. Well, I am seduced. Seeing these pictures was a real eye opener, and proof that not all of the negative publicity of Comombia is true!!

Bogata is truely a multi genre city. The use of red brick and the tudor syle houses is very Anglo-Saxon and reminds me alot of our older Victoria suburbs in Dublin, nick-named the "Red Roads"! Likewise, the main Square with is Classical styled architecture looks more Western European, then Spanish. But, then you see those quaint red tiles and multi-coloured buildings which desplay Latin roots)

Furthermore, some of the modern architecture is really excellent. I particularly liked the Avianca Building. 

The Citys surroundings are also extremely nice. The park on the mountain (Montserrat?) looked particularly charming.

Overall, very impressed!

C


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks a lot for your comment, C.

I appreciate that thing you said about the negative publicity of our country and how underrated it is, cause the whole point of this thread and others that I've made of Colombia is exactly to show that our country is much better than what you see in the news and that truly _"The only risk is wanting to stay"_ 

Glad you liked Bogotá!


@Fele y John : que bueno que les gustaron las fotos, gracias por comentar kay:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Always a great pleasure to check this amazing thread out. Beautiful city in a truly beautiful country. I mean, who could not be seduced by the pure natural beauty of Colombia!? Just stunning!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Parisian Girl!

Just one, from flickr.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Amazing aerial photo of Bogota, alejoaoa


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks Christos.

And BTW, Happy 200th anniversary Colombia!!


----------



## I(L)Bogota (May 28, 2009)

Me vi las 12 paginas del Thread .. Vivo en Bogotá pero aun no contemplo la totalidad de la hermosura de mi ciudad, nuestra ciudad


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> Thanks Christos.
> 
> And BTW, Happy 200th anniversary Colombia!!


Welcome and i wish you (to all Colombians) Happy 200th anniversary :cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I(L)Bogota said:


> Me vi las 12 paginas del Thread .. Vivo en Bogotá pero aun no contemplo la totalidad de la hermosura de mi ciudad, nuestra ciudad


¿Si te gustó?



christos-greece said:


> Welcome and i wish you (to all Colombians) Happy 200th anniversary :cheers:


Gracias Christos. I'll soon upload pictures of the bicentennial celebration in Bogotá.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Hace rato no veia una del colpatria asi de linda, buenas fotos alejo, como siempre


----------



## Acoustic (Jul 22, 2010)

How did that district (is it Chapinero?) with British-style architecture come to be? Really nice. I like the city, specially the colonial buildings. I used to work in a place in London-UK where there was a very pretty colombian brunette working as well, I think she was from either Medellin or Bogota... I have become interested in Colombia since then.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ That district, with the british-style architecture is indeed a very nice district of Bogota


----------



## jacob302 (Jun 26, 2010)

hey christos
i am completely agree with you. I once had a teacher who was from Bogota.


----------



## JSBBMPP (Jul 25, 2010)

wow Bogota as the capital of Colombia is perfect beautiful,i think Bogota is not look like as a Latin America city,it's really similar with many US city,
i know that Bogota have a very good bus rapid transportation system,where everything was organized very well,how could your city government built that?because in my lovely city,Jakarta have the same bus rapid transportation system,but the condition is worse than i can find in Bogota,


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jacob302 said:


> hey christos
> i am completely agree with you. I once had a teacher who was from Bogota.


Anyone knows the name of that district? Chapinero district is this particurarly with the british-style?


----------



## BlueRiver (Feb 15, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> Anyone knows the name of that district? Chapinero district is this particurarly with the british-style?


More likely Teusaquillo.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Feleru* said:


> Hace rato no veia una del colpatria asi de linda, buenas fotos alejo, como siempre


Muchas gracias Fele kay:



Acoustic said:


> How did that district (is it Chapinero?) with British-style architecture come to be? Really nice. I like the city, specially the colonial buildings. I used to work in a place in London-UK where there was a very pretty colombian brunette working as well, I think she was from either Medellin or Bogota... I have become interested in Colombia since then.


Back in the 20th century that was the tendency when it came to the upper class houses design :yes:



JSBBMPP said:


> wow Bogota as the capital of Colombia is perfect beautiful,i think Bogota is not look like as a Latin America city,it's really similar with many US city,
> i know that Bogota have a very good bus rapid transportation system,where everything was organized very well,how could your city government built that?because in my lovely city,Jakarta have the same bus rapid transportation system,but the condition is worse than i can find in Bogota,


I actually don't undestand what's your question, but this link might help you out.



christos-greece said:


> Anyone knows the name of that district? Chapinero district is this particurarly with the british-style?





BlueRiver said:


> More likely Teusaquillo.


Both Chapinero and Teusaquillo have british style architecture :yes: Santa Fé does too.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Andrés F. said:


> Thanks Davizi. Loved the first and third ones. You can see Paralelo 108 becoming already a reference point in the northern skyline of the city... Tough it´s not finished yet.
> 
> (for those who doesn't know it, Paralelo 108 is the complex of 3 buildings with blue windows in the right-background of the first picture)


Eso es precisamente de lo que más me gusto de la foto: como se ve Paralelo al fondo saliendo de la nada.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

La Merced Neighbourhood


Flickr, Panoramio​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Old Usaquén



​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

La Candelaria




Flickr​


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

I love the residential buildings in northern Bogotá¡¡.. they are so elegant.. they have much style¡¡..The first pic in this page and the previous one of flickr are big examples.

Northern Bogota has several clusters.. 72th Street, 116 (usaquen), 100th street, 93 park, chico-rosales, north point etc..


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Really nice ! :cheers:


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Museo Del Oro


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cool pics; love the british looking house in the third shot from the bottom = Escuela de Gastronomía. Aunque la anterior a esa no me gusta para nada


----------



## davizi (Aug 4, 2009)

Another view from "The Calera".


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those aerial views are really amazing


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Nice pics! Buenísimas todas davizi!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Just one small pic of Downtown Bogotá, from panoramio.

​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*DOWNTOWN BOGOTÁ*






At night


​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

UNIANDES


CHAPINERO



LA CANDELARIA
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*NORTHERN BOGOTÁ*


​


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

WOW! I got seduced, Bogotá is way beyond my expectations! I love the architecture, the reddish buildings, the beautiful natural settings...I love Bogotá!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Glad you liked it!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*Zipaquirá


La Candelaria*







Flickr​


----------



## DisorBtá (Aug 31, 2010)

davizi said:


> Una de flickr.
> 
> Sector residencial y comercial de Bogotá desde lo alto¡
> 
> ...


Paralelo :drool::drool:


----------



## Andrés F. (Jun 20, 2007)

Neeext


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, very nice updates from Bogota


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

edit.


----------



## thicken (Jan 29, 2009)

marvelous


----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)

doble post....


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^


very nice pics.....


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Que bacanas la 1ra y la 4ta!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

¿Virrey Park? i'm not completely sure.






La Candelaria






Monserrate Hill


Western Bogotá


Simon Bolivar Park


Chapinero





Flickr​


----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)

^^	:applause:	:applause:	:applause:


----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)

_from flickr_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really amazing and very nice photos and views from Bogota, as usual :cheers:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Downtown Bogotá













La Candelaria


Flicr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Two small pics from the T Zone.





Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Downtown Bogotá


Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Downtown Bogotá



Flickr​


----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)

*alejoaoa*, Espectaculares esas fotos


----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Andrés F. (Jun 20, 2007)

Qué forma de revivir el thread!


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wondeful pics, Alejo!!!

I loved them.:cheers:


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

I believe It is Usaquen park.

From Flickr.










One more.

Traditional downtown.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

nice pics but I need you to credit whoever took the photos or they will be removed. Thanks!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

The last pic is great!!


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

*BOGOTA*






















































































































































































​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Flickr.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

The last one is cool.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

*Bogotá*


























































































































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome, very nice new photos from Bogota


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Demasiadas fotos....


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great Bogota photos.....


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Yeap, too many pictures on this page. Very good ones, tough.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Flickr y Panoramio​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From the bogotanian thread at Latinscrapers




D.2 said:


> Bogotá.
> 
> Flickr: ramdan2010.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

At night


D.2 said:


> ​


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey Guys it´s just great! such a fantastic selection of pictures from Bogota. Good job!


----------



## Alterbta (Feb 7, 2010)

Bienvenido Javieticor


----------



## javiector (Dec 7, 2010)

Gracias Alterbta... le aseguro que próximamente serán nuestras fotos. Gracias por compartir esta afición.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Simply awesome, great new photos from Bogota :cheers: examble like this one:


>


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

La Candelaria


By SusanaCarrie. Flickr.​


----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)

:eek2:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
beautiful photos...


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Fantastic pictures guys!


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

so nice


----------



## guerro28 (Jan 1, 2010)

Nice...


----------



## juan9463 (Jul 24, 2009)

nice


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Monserrate Hill

mats by david.silo, on Flickr



The view from the top

Un Pedacito de Bogotá by OmarD, on Flickr

Chapinero 









Outskirts
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Archies_11 by Fanáticos del Diseño y la Arquitectura, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

citypia said:


> ^^ Really charming city!
> :applause::applause::applause:
> 
> This building looks really tall and very beautiful at night.
> How tall is this?


That's the Colpatria Tower; it has 196m.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Great pics!! Colombia is a wonderful country!!

Your´re welcome!!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Los Martires by District of Colombia, on Flickr


Pink by District of Colombia, on Flickr


The End of Christmas by District of Colombia, on Flickr


Jardin by District of Colombia, on Flickr

Central Market

Bogota Colombia by rebecca anne, on Flickr
​


----------



## 94rocket (Jan 20, 2011)

Brilliant the Photos of Bogota, they are doing a good work highlighting the beauty of the Captal of the Country in international forums.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Some pretty cool 360° panoramas!



Feleru* said:


> *
> PANORAMAS 360°*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Julio Mario Santo Domingo Library


Monserrate




















Rebecca Anne and Zepelinaerofotografia, Flickr​


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Beautiful Bogota!


----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)

La de la Biblioteca esta genial  kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice photos from Bogota


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

From Latinscrapers


John123 said:


> calle de la candelaria by pochovelas, on Flickr





D.2 said:


> Más Bogotá...





Feleru* said:


>


----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

@ alejoaoa, the way you credit the flickr photos is not right, please read my stickies for the instruction. We need to follow flickr's rule or they will block us from using their photos again. I will start removing the improperly sourced photos tomorrow.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Hay que jartera esta gente


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

Es por lo que exige flickr para dejar ver la fotos en la pagina..


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

edit.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Me da risa como los regañan en ingles y se quejan en español Hahaha "que jartera esta gente" :-D


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bogota, Kolumbien by eyeofheart









Corbinafly, Flickr









Corbinafly, Flickr









Corbinafly, Flickr









Corbinafly, Flickr









Corbinafly, Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Exelentes Alejo.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Oneris Rico, Campanero Rumbero Flickr​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wonderful Alejoaoa pics!!!

Cortesía: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alacontra/


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Alexander Kormachov, Jorge Romen, Curiously Shebashan. Flickr and Panoramio.​


----------



## Mike_UT (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow... What a beautiful city!!!!


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Amazing pictures of Bogota. Beautiful city indeed! :cheers:


----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)

WOW AMAZING la de Usaquen


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cuando el atardecer comienza by Jorge Romen, on Flickr


0311colombia_33 by lizz.giordano, on Flickr


Plaza de Bolivar, Bogota, Colombia by szeke, on Flickr​


----------



## Cobra 33 (Jan 24, 2007)

Great pics you guys! How I miss this city! I hope I can be back there again soon!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

I'm gonna start uploading some pics that I took the last time I went to Bogotá, altough some of them are not very good.

La Alhambra neighbourhood


Chapinero and Teusaquillo


​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Zona Rosa




​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Virrey Park





​


----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)

I love this pics. kay:


----------



## orionbeta1 (Jul 22, 2009)

wow! Congratulations to this wonderful city!!! Very nice photos of it, thank you for sharing 

Saludos from Brasil!


----------



## andre233 (Jan 27, 2010)

Para mim, Bogota está entre as 5 metrópoles mais lindas da América do Sul, junto com Rio, Buenos Aires, Santiago e Montevidéu.
In my opinion Bogota is among the Top 5 most beautiful cities in South America together with Rio, Buenos Aires, Santiago and Montevideo.


----------



## OmarD (Sep 4, 2008)

Los km de ciclovia son una gran caracteristica de Bogota.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

North Highway and the Savanna of Bogotá


Cabaña Alpina




Recreo de los Frailes Neighbourhood
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Usaquén


Downtown Bogotá


Echeverri Palace

​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Circunvalar








ramdan2010, flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

La Candelaria


​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wonderful pics!!


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Northern Bogotá




Gran Estación Mall
​


----------



## Mr Equis (Aug 15, 2007)

wow, definetely, one of the most beatiful american cities


----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)

yes indeed


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

I love Alejoaoa pics!

Colombia is a surprising country!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bogota by Night by Cycle for Water, on Flickr


Buildings in Bogota by Cycle for Water, on Flickr​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

muy bonita ciudad mucho mas bonita que mexico city 

bonitas fotos


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow!! Both images are amazing!!

Specially the second one, just for the resolution and even more because you can see the Bacata Project! The next Tallest in the city!!

Saludos!!


----------



## dustin.feroz (May 24, 2011)

bonitas fotos.
las luces son brillantes en la noche!


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

IMG_4659 by Hans Schuurmans, on Flickr


Ciclista piensa by [email protected], on Flickr


Un picnic by [email protected], on Flickr


Untitled by Saúl Ortega, on Flickr


VISTA OFICINA by jcarqmus, on Flickr​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice pics!


----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)

:applause: magic.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new photos from Bogota, alejoaoa


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

ColombiaTrip-20091001-001332 by .:fotomaf:., on Flickr


Ciclista B&W by [email protected], on Flickr


ColombiaTrip-20091001-002058 by .:fotomaf:., on Flickr​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

I love Alejoaoa pics!

More..


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

alejoaoa said:


> ColombiaTrip-20091001-001332 by .:fotomaf:., on Flickr
> 
> 
> Ciclista B&W by [email protected], on Flickr
> ...


magnifico~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1:cheers::cheers:


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice pics....


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

qazedout, Panoramio​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

D.2 deberiamos dejar que este thread lo llene Alejoao, era algo que el habia planeado cuando dijo desde el principio incluso lo miso hizo con el de latinscrapers peor despues todo el mundo se metio a meter fotos de todos los tamaños, ponglaas en el latino que el ira pasando las mas convenientes ajustadas al formato que el escogio desde el principio, para que se lleve el thread bien ordenado... a menos de que las que coloquen mantengan la misma linea.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Feleru* said:


> D.2 deberiamos dejar que este thread lo llene Alejoao, era algo que el habia planeado cuando dijo desde el principio incluso lo miso hizo con el de latinscrapers peor despues todo el mundo se metio a meter fotos de todos los tamaños, ponglaas en el latino que el ira pasando las mas convenientes ajustadas al formato que el escogio desde el principio, para que se lleve el thread bien ordenado... a menos de que las que coloquen mantengan la misma linea.


Me parece razonable tu argumento; estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

La Candelaria by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Museo de Arte del Banco de la República by Colombia Travel, on Flickr









ramdam2010, Flickr​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

beautiful pics!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Esta mañana en Bogotá by sicoactiva, on Flickr



Bogota  by Mr. Dann, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

alejoaoa said:


> qazedout, Panoramio​



Nice hotel building...


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Muy bueno el último par de fotos!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Smalls pics from Cámara Lucida and Flickr.


Bogotá by Mr. Dann, on Flickr













 

 ​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Monserrate at Night by joshuachan, on Flickr


Zona T by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


DSC07491H by Martin Duque Angulo, on Flickr


DSC05843H by Martin Duque Angulo, on Flickr​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hermosas fotos!

Como no amar a mi país y sus hermosas ciudades!


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

*


Cortesía: Ramdan2010-Flickr,*


----------



## Emi Ang (Mar 13, 2009)

Congrats Alejo, this is the best pictures collection of bogota i've eveer seen. Excellent

La secretaria de turismo de Colombia debería darte unos pesos :lol:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

La Candelaria by Sebastian Latorre Padilla, on Flickr



Leopoldo-Varela, Panoramio​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Beautiful!.....kay:


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

Que lindas fotos, Bogotá tiene mucho potencial.


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

This city is one of my biggest dreams...thanks for all photographs you upload!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for your comments! @baleadasena: Glad you liked it. It's really worth the visit!


. by .P3Z., on Flickr



Colombia, en los andes a 3.100 metros de altura. by fdecastrob, on Flickr


Parroquia Espíritu Santo by a0alv, on Flickr


Bogotá by Jorge Romen, on Flickr


6 Thury by Jorge Romen, on Flickr


Caminando por el centro de Bogotá by Jorge Romen, on Flickr


Iglesia Salesiana Bogotá by Jorge Romen, on Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Monserrate Hill


Bogota-5073.jpg by Eduardo Serje (alias Eddie_Merkz), on Flickr


Bogota-5069.jpg by Eduardo Serje (alias Eddie_Merkz), on Flickr
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Green by sals_r, on Flickr









mashun's, Flickr


Bogota by sals_r, on Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Panorama - La Candelaria en Bogotá by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Panorama - Museo Nacional de Colombia (Zona de Juan Valdez)  by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Panorama - Iglesia de Monserrate en Bogotá by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Panorama - Centro Cultural y Biblioteca Julio Mario Santo Domingo Bogotá (fachada) by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Untitled by *Dr. Hoffman*, on Flickr



Custodio Pastor, Bogotá. Colombia by C A M O G R A P H Y, on Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Santa Barbara, Bogota by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr


Zona rosa, Bogota by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr


Hard Rock, Bogota by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr​


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## jotrespo (Aug 30, 2010)

THE GREATEST!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the lovely photos of Colombia....:cheers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Bellas fotos.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks guys!











Lobby Ibis Bogotá by Ikarus1974, on Flickr


Beatriz Barreto, Panoramio









c : h : llamas, Flickr









c : h : llamas, Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*Virgilio Barco Library
*

Panorama - Biblioteca Pública Virgilio Barco en Bogotá by Colombia Travel, on Flickr

*Primary Cathedral of Bogotá
*
Catedral Primada de Colombia by Colombia Travel, on Flickr

*Monserrate Hill
*
Panorama - Cerro de Monserrate - Restaurante Santa Clara by Colombia Travel, on Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Cesar David Martinez, Flickr









Cesar David Martinez, Flickr​


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hermosas fotos :applause:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Gracias!


Candelaria, Bogota by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr









luisgomez, Flickr


DSC03019 by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr


Colombia - 0326 by Amado GMV, on Flickr


detarqsal by ((( o ))), on Flickr


2002 cabrio by JoeLo 2.o, on Flickr​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

wonderful city... i hope someday i will walking on the these streets


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

^^
I wish the same. 
Candelaria is absolutely wonderful!


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

wow !! didn't know it looked so first worldly.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

baleadasena said:


> ^^
> I wish the same.
> Candelaria is absolutely wonderful!


La Candelaria in itself is a very interesting neighborhood, kind of like Haight-Ashbury or Greenwich Village pre-gentrification.

Definately worth checking out if you are ever in Bogota.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for your comments!




















By Cucunuba​


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

very nice pics! keep posting please!


----------



## Balkanada (Nov 6, 2010)

alejoaoa said:


> Thanks for your comments!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, is that really in Bogota? If I didn't know any better I would have thought this was a small town in the UK or Netherlands  beautiful


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Yes, its Bogotá! And there's plenty of that architechture in the city!


DSC03190 by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr













Marcoslana, Flickr
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Gimnasio Moderno, Bogota Colombia by moralec, on Flickr









Lucianf, Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

DSC03108 by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr


Teatro Colon, Bogota by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Fachada II by Gustavo Facci, on Flickr


5:00 AM by Fabi Sparrow, on Flickr


Ospinas y Cía, Panoramio


Ospinas y Cía, Panoramio


Ospinas y Cía, Panoramio​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Den Williams, Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Willcorredor, Flickr


Bogota, Colombia by pslarson2, on Flickr


ICHTHYS -- Joaquín Restrepo ® by Joaquin Restrepo, on Flickr


ICHTHYS -- Joaquín Restrepo ® by Joaquin Restrepo, on Flickr


Int'l-Bogota-DSC_0039 by fishman196764, on Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Metro 127

















​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow, nice!!

Colombia is a great surprise!!! I love my country.


----------



## Gatussoboy100 (May 27, 2011)

Amazing :applause:


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Beautiful Pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogota is really awesome :cheers:


----------



## Bogotipo (Oct 28, 2011)

Great selection of pictures!, probably the best ones I have seen here so far about Bogota. Just dont recognize two places the one below the "Gimnacio moderno" and the one next to the Casa Medina Hotel (calle 70 con septima).
does anyone know this places? I am not so sure they are in Bogota.
apart from that the treat is really good, and yes bogota´s architecture is amazing.


----------



## GaFe (Nov 7, 2007)

Bogotipo said:


> Great selection of pictures!, probably the best ones I have seen here so far about Bogota. Just dont recognize two places the one below the "Gimnacio moderno" and the one next to the Casa Medina Hotel (calle 70 con septima).
> does anyone know this places? I am not so sure they are in Bogota.
> apart from that the treat is really good, and yes bogota´s architecture is amazing.


Wich ones... its difficult to know with that description. 

Quote them.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

DSC03048 by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr​


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

alejoaoa said:


> Fachada II by Gustavo Facci, on Flickr
> 
> [​


Donostia is such a wonderful restaurant!! Thanks for posting. Bring me back nice memories.


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by sacimar


----------



## sumer urmiyeli (Oct 2, 2011)

Photo by sacimar


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

La Candelaria, Bogota, Colombia by szeke, on Flickr











apto secoya (1 of 1)-9 by JoeLo 2.o, on Flickr


Monserrate - Bogota by BogeyBee, on Flickr









ivanogelabert21, Flickr

Bonus. This is only one hour drive from the city!

Never Land by Christoph Fischer, on Flickr

​


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

Picturesque city!!! There is a subway in Bogota? Can you show some pictures of metro?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Last updates of Bogota: really very nice :cheers:


----------



## Andrés F. (Jun 20, 2007)

Trionix said:


> Picturesque city!!! There is a subway in Bogota? Can you show some pictures of metro?


The subway in this moment is in its planning phase, and the first line will be hopefully finished around 2018.

The main transport system in the city from year 2000 is Transmilenio, a bus system with exclusive lanes, like so:


----------



## Trionix (Oct 14, 2011)

^^ Thanx for information. Wish you and your cities all the best!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bogota by night, Colombia by Chris.Fleet, on Flickr


Bogotá D.C por luisAR!!, en Flickr


Callejon de la vida y el arte by Campanero Rumbero, on Flickr


gilbertomjc, Panoramio


gilbertomjc, Panoramio​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Mathieu Boisne




Robert E Parrish



















Yaron Koler​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

DSC03172 by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr











Ramdan2010, Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*Bogotá Savannah*


© Rodrigo Dávila by plan:b arquitectos, on Flickr



Inundación Rio Bogotá, Colombia por cayisn by cayisn, on Flickr









Ramdan2010, Flickr









Gerardo Alberto, Flickr









Gerardo Alberto, Flickr


Colombian Patchwork by DiegoSinning, on Flickr









Ramdan2010, Flickr

Bogotá Savannah Railway

CAUT, Flickr​


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

^^
Amazing!!


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

I really Love the Last Pics... I'm kidding... I love all the Photos in this thread!!

Thanks a Lot Alejo!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Love Bogota


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

P1010198 by Hans Schuurmans, on Flickr











Mazorcas en el Tequendama. by Curiously Shebashan., on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

love the great updates....:cheers1:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

'Into the Heavens', Colombia, Bogota, Monserrate, Night by WanderingtheWorld (www.LostManProject.com), on Flickr


Orillas del Mar Cachaquico by mats.fjellner, on Flickr


Bogotando #213 by mats.fjellner, on Flickr​


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Wooow... so many beautiful lanscapes. That place with a waterfall is really inside Bogotá? IMPRESSIVE!!!


----------



## Colombo Canadian (Jun 29, 2011)

Tourniquet said:


> Wooow... so many beautiful lanscapes. That place with a waterfall is really inside Bogotá? IMPRESSIVE!!!


not really the waterfall is outside of the city, i'd say about 45 minute from downtown!


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

I (L)


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Atardecer en Bogotá por NelsonGuzmanCortesPhotos, en Flickr











Edificio Colpatria por NelsonGuzmanCortesPhotos, en Flickr


Torre3 por Fanáticos del Diseño y la Arquitectura, en Flickr


National Capitol / Bolivar Square - Casa do Governo / Praça Bolivar por Juliotrlima, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bogota by maddyswelt, on Flickr


Cicloruta de la 26 by Claudio Olivares Medina, on Flickr


En el Virrey by Claudio Olivares Medina, on Flickr


Untitled by Nicolas Delvalle Photography, on Flickr


Cicloruta de la 26 by Claudio Olivares Medina, on Flickr


Bogota by maddyswelt, on Flickr

Instagram!

Pic: The nice rooftop view of our Bogota office at @hubbog by alextorrenegra, on Flickr​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

^^

Wow, nice pics!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

D.2 said:


> ^^
> 
> Wow, nice pics!


Las que vos subiste también están muy bacanas!



Nororiente Bogotá - Chicó by CAUT, on Flickr


Bogota Autopista calle 116 by NelsonGuzmanCortesPhotos, on Flickr


Plaza de Bolívar by NelsonGuzmanCortesPhotos, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing photos of Bogota....:cheers2:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bogotá Nocturna por Alfonso Giraldo, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bogotanian Youth



O'uitte said:


> Juventud Bogotana (Tomadas de la Revista el Cartel)


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice pics of Colombian Capital!


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

Very interesting outfits.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

^^ I know! Very bizarre, right?


Bogotá desde el cable a Monserraté by Jorge Romen, on Flickr


Untitled by Juan Pablo., on Flickr


Bogotá desde la Torre Colpatria by .:fotomaf:., on Flickr









[email protected], Flickr​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Gran trabajo de promoción, Alejoaoa. Muchas gracias!

Te admiro como un gran representante de Colombia en estos medios. Mis respetos!!! Tu labor termina siendo más importante de lo que puedes imaginar.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Bogotá por lucasmogollon, en Flickr


Los tejados también quieren fotos por robertomd, en Flickr











luisf-Panoramio.



















SpaceCat_Zuluaga











24583027 por PuebloFuerte, en Flickr










Glassbuldingspoint.com
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Muchas gracias por el comentario D2!  Para mi es un gusto hacerlo.



Feleru* said:


> Unas que tomé hoy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Love it


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

CeC said:


> Mas fotos sacadas del foro Colombiano y subidas por D.2.
> 
> 
> Usaquen VII por frekinglab, en Flickr
> ...



Chapinero, Bogota by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr


Chapinero, Bogota by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr


Chapinero, Bogota by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr


Chapinero, Bogota by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr


26323331 by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr​


----------



## Ras Siyan (Jan 12, 2009)

Magnificent! Such a beautiful city


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Ras Siyan said:


> Magnificent! Such a beautiful city


Thanks! Glad you like it 













IDTB, Flickr









[email protected], Flickr


Iglesia de Nuestra Senora del Carmen, Bogota, Colombia by szeke, on Flickr
​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*SALT CATHEDRAL OF ZIPAQUIRÁ
*
Built within the tunnels of a salt mine 200 meters underground in a Halite mountain.


Tunnel Colors by cBoliPhoto, on Flickr


Salt Cathedral Series (First Colombian wonder) by cBoliPhoto, on Flickr


Salt Cathedral Series (First Colombian wonder) by cBoliPhoto, on Flickr


Salt Cathedral Series (First Colombian wonder) by cBoliPhoto, on Flickr


Salt Cathedral Series (First Colombian wonder) by cBoliPhoto, on Flickr


Salt Cathedral Series (First Colombian wonder) by cBoliPhoto, on Flickr


Salt Cathedral Series (First Colombian wonder) by cBoliPhoto, on Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Centro surroundings b&w by cBoliPhoto, on Flickr


Centro surroundings by cBoliPhoto, on Flickr


La Porciuncula Church by cBoliPhoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Muy buenas alejo.
Paso estas para acá que me parecieron buenas.



D.2 said:


>


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

JleoCar said:


> *Country club *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Publicadas por el forista Jleocar


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

VictorRestrepo9, Flickr


Pano view of the city by cBoliPhoto, on Flickr


That way by cBoliPhoto, on Flickr


The line by cBoliPhoto, on Flickr​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing aerial shots from Bogota....:cheers:


----------



## CarlosA (Nov 27, 2011)

Que hermosas imágenes de Bogotá, me enamoraron de esta ciudad


----------



## Mindtrapper0 (Mar 18, 2010)

gorgeous bogota! Im seriously considering visiting this summer!


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

^^You wont regret it!

Nice avatar, Btw


----------



## Bronxwood (Feb 7, 2010)

I have been intrigued in Bogotas british style architecture. It really is amazing and unique in Latin America, I don't think any other Latin American city has anything similar in such scale. The vistas are also amazing atop those hills!

Now that that's all said, I still think there's something missing in Bogota and it's been bugging me. I've seen many pictures of the city here and I get the feeling that the city lacks a certain buzz common in really big cities. Its streets and boulevards seem tame, missing in energy. Perhaps it's unique in that regard but I just can't imagine a city of 8 million people lacking in hustle and bustle. San Francisco bay area has a population of 7 million, less than Bogota, and yet it seems more exciting and alive. Even Melbourne with 4 million seems like a much livelier city.

I hope I'm not offending anyone with my comment. If I'm getting a wrong impression then please say so. I do think Bogota is a beautiful city either way.


----------



## Andrés F. (Jun 20, 2007)

Bronxwood said:


> I have been intrigued in Bogotas british style architecture. It really is amazing and unique in Latin America, I don't think any other Latin American city has anything similar in such scale. The vistas are also amazing atop those hills!
> 
> Now that that's all said, I still think there's something missing in Bogota and it's been bugging me. I've seen many pictures of the city here and I get the feeling that the city lacks a certain buzz common in really big cities. Its streets and boulevards seem tame, missing in energy. Perhaps it's unique in that regard but I just can't imagine a city of 8 million people lacking in hustle and bustle. San Francisco bay area has a population of 7 million, less than Bogota, and yet it seems more exciting and alive. Even Melbourne with 4 million seems like a much livelier city.
> 
> I hope I'm not offending anyone with my comment. If I'm getting a wrong impression then please say so. I do think Bogota is a beautiful city either way.


Well, that's some really subjective thing you're talking about, and I totally respect it, though it can't really be proven right or wrong just by seeing pictures. Maybe you have that feeling because the weather in the city is rarely hot, so there arme many cloudy days that may give a "joyless" impression, but at least for me Bogotá is an active and alive city. I can't say how it is compared to San Francisco 'cause I've never been there, but again, I respect your opinion, and maybe you could come some day and see it for yourself  Greetings.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bronxwood said:


> I have been intrigued in Bogotas british style architecture. It really is amazing and unique in Latin America, I don't think any other Latin American city has anything similar in such scale. The vistas are also amazing atop those hills!


And this is how Teusaquillo used to look back in the 50´s!!



Don Gato 89 said:


> Teusaquillo, Bogotá en los años 50's.


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

New El Dorado Intl Airport (U/C)



mr tobi said:


> Encontre esta imagen


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

IMG_2048 - copia by montoyafotos, on Flickr​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

REally nice pics!!

Thanks, Alejoaoa!


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Bogotá por Laurita Cris, en Flickr


City of Bogotá por Sublime Digital, en Flickr



















*Ramdan-Flickr*.
​


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Wow, first time I see the 3 first pics of the last post.. Nice!!


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

The first one is spectacular!


----------



## 0scart (Apr 17, 2011)

Totally enticed by Bogotá! I truly hope I can visit it one day.


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

Bronxwood said:


> I have been intrigued in Bogotas british style architecture. It really is amazing and unique in Latin America, I don't think any other Latin American city has anything similar in such scale. The vistas are also amazing atop those hills!
> 
> Now that that's all said, I still think there's something missing in Bogota and it's been bugging me. I've seen many pictures of the city here and I get the feeling that the city lacks a certain buzz common in really big cities. Its streets and boulevards seem tame, missing in energy. Perhaps it's unique in that regard but I just can't imagine a city of 8 million people lacking in hustle and bustle. San Francisco bay area has a population of 7 million, less than Bogota, and yet it seems more exciting and alive. Even Melbourne with 4 million seems like a much livelier city.
> 
> I hope I'm not offending anyone with my comment. If I'm getting a wrong impression then please say so. I do think Bogota is a beautiful city either way.


You're not offending anybody. Everybody here is entitle to their own opinion. 

I lived in Bogota for 15 years, and I truly believe is a lively city. I’ve been in both San Francisco and Melbourne, and I don't think they're more exciting than Bogota. Not even close. San Francisco is beautiful, but the way people enjoy themselves is very different. I think is about how you enjoy yourself and what fun means for you. Fun for me it’s been able to share with people (even estrangers) in a Latin bar, in a disco, dancing salsa; enjoy a nice weather all year round, being able to the drink and eat the local liquors and food, both homemade and well made. And you can get that in Bogota. I just love the Latin vibe of our cities; the friendliness of its people and the way we see life (when it comes about fun we usually act like there’s no tomorrow).That’s fun for me, now, fun for you may means something different. 

As Melbourne, it’s nice, but I think its reputation is better that’s the city itself. I have to say tough, you can eat and drink better there that in SF (a lot of Italian homemade decent food) and Aussies are really friendly, in their own way.

I don’t know where are you from but if you ever have the chance to visit Bogota, I’ll promise you’ll be surprise in a really good way. 

(BTW, I don’t think population it’s a factor that determine whether a city is fun or no. Again, has to do with your personal taste and experience)


----------



## Karunel (Jun 13, 2008)

La verdad que intento evitar los hilos de Bogotá porque si me meto se me van las horas viendo fotos. Es realmente espectacular. Además desde fuera siempre llega lo malo, desgraciadamente, y de Bogotá por aquí nos sacabas de cárteles y guerrillas y no es que supiéramos mucho.

Fantástica ciudad, de verdad. Tiene un estilo muy único, por un lado parece muy europeo, por otro tiene un toque USA y un alma muy latina. Curiosamente muy pocos toques "españoles", lo que la hace aún más particular quizás.

----------------------

Words just came up in Spanish! Translation:

Truth is I always try to avoid entering a Bogotá thread because whenever I do I end up watching photos for hours on end. It's truly spectacular. Also, sadly, bad news always travel faster & furthest and around here all we were used to hearing about Bogotá had to do with carteles and guerrillas.

Fantastic city, really. It's got it's own unique style, parts of it are so european, with heavy doses of USA influence and a very latin soul. Curiously there're few noticeable "Spanish" traces, which I think makes it even more unique and interesting.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

NExt.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again, very nice photos from Bogota, my favourite city in Colombia


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

D.2 said:


> *More Bogotá pics*.


..


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

Where are those houses located (in the first one), por favor?


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

baleadasena said:


> Where are those houses located (in the first one), por favor?


They are in the Limits of Bogotá, near an artifical Lake call San rafael. 










This picture its kind of Old, but it shows where is located.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

100 Street


View from office window in Bogota por Kevin McG1, en Flickr​


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

*Bogotá, Colombia.*





















Chapinero_Teusaquillo 2 por PuebloFuerte, en Flickr



Teusaquillo por PuebloFuerte, en Flickr











Bogotá - Proexport por Experiance SAS, en Flickr




































Photoarchive.com









Photoarchive.com








​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice aerial shots from Bogota, nice city planning too...kay:


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

^^

Welcome, friend. Colombia is really an amazing country!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bogotá, Colombia. North of Bogota by CAPRA Initiative, on Flickr


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Bogotá 8-09-12 por AraozCaldas, en Flickr


















​


----------



## Dahupegu (Feb 7, 2009)

Again, great thread of my beautiful city!!!! thanks a lot, amazing pics.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

^^..It is a very nice looking metro area and like you I can see it from the same vantage point, but yet I live over 2000 miles/kilometers away.kay:


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Panoramica de Bogota by Giovanny Pulido, on Flickr


Bogotá by twiga_swala, on Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bogotá, Colombia by GusPertuz, on Flickr





















@mafero by defero_ymail, on Flickr


@mafero by defero_ymail, on Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Muy buenas Alejo, muchas gracias por traerlas.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely images from Bogota....:cheers2:


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)




----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Autor esta en la firma.


----------



## BornVillain (Oct 2, 2012)

Porque todos los edificios son de ladrillo o anaranjados , es obligatorio construir con esa estética en Bogota?


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

]​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Great pics fele, thanks for posting them!


Bogotá a lo lejos por JuanCa Ch, en Flickr


Mirador La Calera - Bogotá D.C. por -Faco-, en Flickr



Niño en el parque por juanpulgoso, en Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

​


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Bogota skyline by Distortionplus, on Flickr


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

edit.


----------



## D.2 (Sep 19, 2010)

Bogota de noche - view from Radisson Hotel por Marce_Tampa, en Flickr


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

______________________________________________________






























______________________________________________________








































______________________________________________________




































​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

............


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm surprised Bogotá doesn't have a metro system despite its size and density.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Asi quedó la Zona T este año.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Flickr: FelipeLeyva's Photostream


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Por Giovanny Pulido Flickr
Fuente: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8050420544/in/photostream


----------



## thainoodles (Aug 29, 2012)

Bogota does seem like a very nice and well maintained but i can't shake off the feeling that most of the pictures were taken in the same places, just from different perspective. I have a friend in there and she says that southern part of the city is a no-go area, very poor and dangerous. Also i'm surprised that city of this size completely lacks any form of rail transport, Medellin on the other side has a metro system if i remember correctly.

I don't mean to offend, because i certainly would like and probably going to visit Bogota one day but i'd like to se all of it, not only the richest parts.


----------



## GaFe (Nov 7, 2007)

^^ i cant imagine who can get seduced by the ugly and poor áreas of a certain city.

I can asure you, the pics are not of the same few parts from diferentes perspectives.

This thread has shown at least half of the city, if u wanna see poorness theres the other half of the city. Colombia is one of the most inequalities countrys in the world, thats not a lie and we dont hide It.... the threads title says "get seduced" its obviously full with well taken pics of nice places. Poorness has no chance here.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

By Intercambios AR : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8247562408
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8247566376/in/photostream/


----------



## fozzy (Nov 13, 2007)

Fantastic selection of photos  looks like a nice city


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

Por D.2


----------



## cueale (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Always love those great updates from Bogota :cheers:


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

​


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

My faves :cheers: / Chapinero, Bogotá


Untitled by rodrigocollazos, on Flickr​

Untitled by rodrigocollazos, on Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks for the Pics Fele*

I love the last post with the british architecture and those with the hail storm!

Saludos!


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

Untitled by n_11, on Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/a_rodriguez_0527/8490314207/sizes/h/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/a_rodriguez_0527/8490290745/sizes/h/in/photostream/







​


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

Sunset @ Bogotá -2006 by jua-ne, on Flickr


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Iglesia de Santa Barbara, Usaquén.


----------



## TopWatch (Jun 21, 2008)

Love this Pic!



Feleru* said:


> (...)


Saludos!!


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Por jack3589 SSC




























































































​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

vonbingen said:


> we can't criticize your posting because every members on skyscrapercity are posting samely and wants only to show the nicest face of their cities of theirs countries. when i see every threads named street life of london or sao paulo street life or taipei street life, what do they post : always the same shops the same sceneries: a diesel, louis vuitton, prada, subway, macdonald shop or store is everywhere in the world the same.
> I regret the standardization of every city centers, of every downtowns....We can't even any more make the difference between a Chinese, Japanese, Korean or Taiwanese city, between an australian, american or south african downtown, everywhere the same towers, the same brands stores, the same equipments.
> i don't know why every nations, every cities wants to choose only the western way of life and copy the american way of life ?
> 
> This standardization is an undeniable cultural and identity impoverishment.


This is not street life, this is Bogotá get seduced. If someone open a thread titled Bogota street life, or Bogotá as a hall leaves the subjet to post everything you want. Bad or good
We have to be coherent with the title Bogotá Get seduced. When a country promote itself to the world to increase turism , it wont show the worst of it. it is Simple.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

vonbingen said:


> i don't know why every nations, every cities wants to choose only the western way of life and copy the american way of life ?
> 
> This standardization is an undeniable cultural and identity impoverishment.


lol this is completely CRAP.

If you don't know Latin America is western yeah whatever you like it or not, this culture was impose hundreds of years ago and Bogotá is like that since it was established so I don't know what you want to see. poverty? ok we can show you that, remember there's poverty too in europe, canada and even more in the U.S but nobody shows that.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Fotos de *JohnnyBogota*



Carrera 7ª early evening by The Colombian Way, on Flickr


Carrera 7ª early evening by The Colombian Way, on Flickr


Carrera 7ª early evening by The Colombian Way, on Flickr


Carrera 7ª early evening by The Colombian Way, on Flickr​


----------



## jack3589 (Aug 1, 2009)

let's bring these pics here



Ven Salto Angel Panoramio 10070568 by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr


DSC00885 by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr

4669656 by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr


Chapinero, Bogota by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr


Teusaquillo Carrera_15_y_Calle_37 by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr


Teusaquillo, La Caracas by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr











Bogota img718.imageshack.us img718 9517 48071234234be6115de6b by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr


Bog Norte Panoramio 19567548 by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr




















Bog Norte Panoramio6787900 by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr



​


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

The Heights - Bogotá D.C. by Paper Squirrel, on Flickr



Untitled by Paper Squirrel, on Flickr



Untitled by numeronce, on Flickr



° Downtown ° by Paper Squirrel, on Flickr​


----------



## SoaD (Jul 1, 2011)

Lovely my Bogotá.
:cheers:


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

vonbingen said:


> we can't criticize your posting because every members on skyscrapercity are posting samely and wants only to show the nicest face of their cities of theirs countries. when i see every threads named street life of london or sao paulo street life or taipei street life, what do they post : always the same shops the same sceneries: a diesel, louis vuitton, prada, subway, macdonald shop or store is everywhere in the world the same.
> I regret the standardization of every city centers, of every downtowns....We can't even any more make the difference between a Chinese, Japanese, Korean or Taiwanese city, between an australian, american or south african downtown, everywhere the same towers, the same brands stores, the same equipments.
> i don't know why every nations, every cities wants to choose only the western way of life and copy the american way of life ?
> 
> This standardization is an undeniable cultural and identity impoverishment.


I can see where you are coming from except when you say that we choose to show only the western way of life. In Colombia most people over 80% speak a Western European language, are christian, have European blood, and have a culture that is very westernized not because we are coping it, it's because we are part of the western world. We were colonized 100s of years ago by Spain and their culture, architecture, way of living was imposed here (there have been so changes of course but that also happened in USA, Canada, Australia, etc). So no we aren't trying to show only the western way of life. The vast majority of Colombians follow western traditions


----------



## medpaisa19 (Jun 5, 2007)

One of my favorite pictures of Downtown Bogota


Originally posted by Feleru


----------



## skies/ (Mar 21, 2013)

vonbingen said:


> we can't criticize your posting because every members on skyscrapercity are posting samely and wants only to show the nicest face of their cities of theirs countries. when i see every threads named street life of london or sao paulo street life or taipei street life, what do they post : always the same shops the same sceneries: a diesel, louis vuitton, prada, subway, macdonald shop or store is everywhere in the world the same.
> I regret the standardization of every city centers, of every downtowns....We can't even any more make the difference between a Chinese, Japanese, Korean or Taiwanese city, between an australian, american or south african downtown, everywhere the same towers, the same brands stores, the same equipments.
> i don't know why every nations, every cities wants to choose only the western way of life and copy the american way of life ?
> 
> This standardization is an undeniable cultural and identity impoverishment.


What did you expect? Colombia is just as western as any other country in Europe given its Spanish heritage that dates back to the time the Spanish settled on this land so that explains the western look you don't seem to be fond of. In case you were expecting some tribal kind of city then I'm afraid such desire will be dismissed as Bogotá doesn't fit the criteria for that. Not to mention Bogotá is nothing like American cities, starting off by the fact that it's densely populated unlike American cities.

Perhaps you should do some research before passing judgement in such a loose manner.


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

With 13,500 persons by Sq. Km, Bogotá is the 9th densest city in the world and the densest in the American continent.

On the world scope, it is preceded only by asian cities.

http://www.citymayors.com/statistics/largest-cities-density-125.html


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Bogota by Diluk, on Flickr


Bogota's Cathedral by Pablo..., on Flickr​


----------



## Fenix_2007 (Apr 22, 2006)

Bogotá, D.C.









*http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedropablogmz/9236684144/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedropablogmz/9236667780/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pedropablogmz/9233880321/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9230064881/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sir_charlitos/9228442003/*​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning!


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

such modern city


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## santy1401 (Feb 26, 2011)

vonbingen said:


> we can't criticize your posting because every members on skyscrapercity are posting samely and wants only to show the nicest face of their cities of theirs countries. when i see every threads named street life of london or sao paulo street life or taipei street life, what do they post : always the same shops the same sceneries: a diesel, louis vuitton, prada, subway, macdonald shop or store is everywhere in the world the same.
> I regret the standardization of every city centers, of every downtowns....We can't even any more make the difference between a Chinese, Japanese, Korean or Taiwanese city, between an australian, american or south african downtown, everywhere the same towers, the same brands stores, the same equipments.
> i don't know why every nations, every cities wants to choose only the western way of life and copy the american way of life ?
> 
> This standardization is an undeniable cultural and identity impoverishment.


We speak a European language, have largely European blood, we are a democratic country, governed by a presidential republic, were conquered by Spanish 500 years ago, our religion is Catholic, our European surnames, like our architecture, etc..

We may not be developped, but our society and way of life if it is Western.


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Philips Colombia flickr






















































































































​


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Amazing illumination in Bogota! I love this city! kay:


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

*La Candelaria* Bogotá D.C


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos but dont forget to credit them especially flickr ones (by using the BBcodes). Last warning...


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Urban Bogotá*


Bogota Academia_Superio_de_Artes_de_Bogotá_-_ASAB by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr


Bogota Calle 72 Séptima_con_Sesenta_y_dos by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr


Bogota Las_Nieves_Carrera_Quinta_con_calle_24_centro_de_bogota by PuebloFuerte, on Flickr


Bogota bosque izquierda by PuebloFuerte, on Flick​r


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

La negra y el viejo by islander71, on Flickr


Untitled by cazdosmdc, on Flickr


Light night by camilo velez, on Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)




----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

By MDC Grupografitty http://www.flickr.com/photos/mdckillers/9445579754/​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

Paola Uribe
http://www.galeriamoa.com/galeria/llega-la-noche-a-bogota/


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

The last photo is look very European.


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

*Bogotá Cultural*


Panorama - Museo Nacional de Colombia (Sala Moderna)  by Colombia Travel, on Flickr


Museo Nacional de Colombia by Eric Dupuis, on Flickr


Demonia Purpura by ´ErNeSt´, on Flickr


Fanny! by ´ErNeSt´, on Flickr


Festival Iberoamericano de Teatro by Chibcha, on Flickr


Opera @ the park... (1 of 1)-12 by JoeLo 2.o, on Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

.

*Bogotá D.C*


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

By JuanIbarra http://www.flickr.com/photos/kormac...6F-fp7zUz-fpmRBJ-fp7A8k-fp7zEi-fpn1U9-fpkmNJ/






























































​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

*Bogotá D.C*


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Nex paish


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

el norte urbano by Felipe Cárdenas Támara, on Flickr


Bogotá (Colombia) bordes urbanos I by Felipe Cárdenas Támara, on Flickr​


----------



## Feleru* (Apr 13, 2009)

.

*Bogotá D.C*
Scroll right ---


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

^^

better quality


Panorámica Bogotá - Chicó by Twitter: jaimerueda_dp Fb: jaimeruedadp, on Flickr


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

So Google is launching GSV in Colombia soon and here are some preview pictures of Bogotá and I'm actually extremely surprised on how good Bogotá is actually looking


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogotá view from Monserrate by Premshree Pillai, on Flickr

Bogotá by amegphotoart, on Flickr

Sunset Bogotá downtown. Atardecer centro de Bogotá by Darío Fuentes, on Flickr

Centro Bogotá by ilrenard, on Flickr

Rascacielos de Avenida Jimenez, Bogota by Matthew Rutledge, on Flickr


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Bogota!!! Feliz Cumpleaños Bogotá!!!!! by Darío Fuentes, on Flickr

Ciudad de la Furia by Historias Visuales, on Flickr

Daywork is (almost) over by Diego F. Garcia P., on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia (Dec-2010) 06-026 by MistyTree, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia (Dec-2010) 06-043 by MistyTree, on Flickr


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

Perros Bogotanos by Camilo Ara, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogotá & Bakatá by Andrés Orzaez, on Flickr

Séptima by Mónica Cotes, on Flickr

Bogotá by Alejandra Isaza Sánchez, on Flickr

Happy Birthday Bogota!!! Feliz Cumpleaños Bogotá!!!!! by Darío Fuentes, on Flickr

View of Bogotá from Monserrate by Kathryn Vallas, on Flickr


----------



## carloso78 (Aug 14, 2008)

Día de las velitas - Bogotá 
by Camilo Chávez, en Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_MG_0975 by Alberto Montes Barajas, on Flickr

Dragon Naciente - Bogota by Juan C. Sánchez Photography, on Flickr

Monserrate at Christmas by Kathryn Vallas, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia (Dec-2010) 06-008 by Rasto Elgr, on Flickr

Parque de periodistas by Juan David Estrada, on Flickr

Downtown by alex levin, on Flickr


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some updates about Bogotá:
Views from Bogota's La Candelaria district by Harri J, on Flickr

Bogotá in total by Daniel, on Flickr

Bogota City by Michael Washington, on Flickr

Down there... by Karina, on Flickr

Happy Birthday Bogota!!! Feliz Cumpleaños Bogotá!!!!! by Darío Fuentes, on Flickr

Ciudad de la Furia by Historias Visuales, on Flickr

Daywork is (almost) over by Diego F. Garcia P., on Flickr


*Merry Christmas to all* :cheers:


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sunday in Bogotá by Andrés Orzaez, on Flickr

Untitled by Manuel Niño, on Flickr

Parque de periodistas by Juan David Estrada, on Flickr

Séptima by Mónica Cotes, on Flickr

Bogotá by Alejandra Isaza Sánchez, on Flickr

Bogotá in total by Daniel, on Flickr


----------



## Lupic (Dec 1, 2015)

lovely Bogota


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogotá in total by Daniel, on Flickr

Bogota City by Michael Washington, on Flickr

Flat Bogotá by Diego F. Garcia P., on Flickr

en Instagram, @otachi13 publicó: Church of San Ignacio at downtown Bogotá #igreja #iglesia #eglise #church #chiesa #kirche #kirkko #architektur #architecture #architettura #arquitectura #arquitecturacolombiana #paixaoporigrejas #igrejaspelomundo #thisisin by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, on Flickr

Downtown Bogota by Laurel Noble, on Flickr

Sunday in Bogotá by Andrés Orzaez, on Flickr

Untitled by Manuel Niño, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Plaza de Bolivar by Javier Pimentel, on Flickr

Bogotá Skyline by Javier Pimentel, on Flickr

Fanatics by Antonio Colombo, on Flickr

Untitled by Manuel Niño, on Flickr

Untitled by Manuel Niño, on Flickr

@otachi13 en Instagram publicó: Bolívar square at downtown Bogotá - Colombia #square #platz #plaza #plazadebolivar #plazadebolivarbogota #archidaily #arquitectura #architettura #architectureporn #bogota #colombia #colonial #enmicolombia #colombianiando #c by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, on Flickr

Downtown by alex levin, on Flickr

Downtown by Mónica Cotes, on Flickr

Bogotá, 2015 by Mao Ramirez, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Untitled by Nicolas Abril, on Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Monthes said:


> ​


..


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

felvb said:


> Créditos a sus autores​


..


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

tianse said:


> La candelaria
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Feleru* said:


> ​


..


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Next!


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Feleru* said:


> BOGOTÁ D.C
> 
> 153412874​


^^North Bogotá


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Centro de Convenciones Teleport, Bogotá by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr


Centro de Convenciones Teleport by Juan Diego Rivas, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Colombia - Bogota, cafe culture 1 by Tim Bromilow, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*Salt Cathedral of Zipaquirá*: underground Roman Catholic church built within the tunnels of a salt mine 200 metres underground.


Catedral de Sal de Zipaquirá by David Múnera, en Flickr


Underground Salt Cathedral - Zipaquirá, Colombia by Navid Baraty, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Bogotá - Cerro de Monserrate Navidad by Robert, en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

*El Dorado Intl Airport*


Aeropuerto Internacional El Dorado by Portal Bogotá, en Flickr


Viaducto by CAUT, en Flickr
​


Alejo_paisa said:


> ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

_MG_0975 by Alberto Montes Barajas, on Flickr

Bogotá by castanedax, on Flickr

Bogotá ♥ by Uraniana, on Flickr

Bogota-756 by CucombreLibre, on Flickr

Septima, Bogota, Colombia by Diegolpz9, on Flickr

DSC_0257 by nicolemp90, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Behind Bars B&W by Tomas Restrepo, on Flickr

Atenas en la noche... perdón, Bogotá; siempre Bogotá by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, on Flickr

Plazoleta Del Rosario by Ronal Baron, on Flickr

Bogota by Iain MacFarlane, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

BogotaCentroInternacional by Pueblo Fuerte, en Flickr​


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Parque de Lourdes by Ronal Baron, on Flickr

Behind Bars by Tomas Restrepo, on Flickr

en Instagram, @alejandro.abella publicó: Instantes urbanos en mi ciudad #bogotadc #bogotacolombia #bogotaneando #centrodebogota #bogotadowntown #igersbogota #ig_bogota_ #amobogota #loves_colombia #loves_bogota #enmicolombia #thisisincolombia #cityscape #c by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, on Flickr

Bogotá Skyline by Javier Pimentel, on Flickr

Sunday in Bogotá by Andrés Orzaez, on Flickr

@otachi13 en Instagram publicó: Building at downtown Bogotá #building #edificio #skyscrapper #grattacielo #bogota #enmicolombia #colombianiando #colombia_folklore #loves_bogota #loves_colombia #ig_colombia #icu_colombia #bogotaneando #galeriaco by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, on Flickr


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Sin título by Daniel Mora G., en Flickr​


----------



## alejoaoa (May 11, 2006)

Sin título by Daniel Mora G., en Flickr​


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks very modern, beautiful and green. Just visited San Salvador and Guatemala City, surprisingly modern and Bogota looks even more modern.
Surprisingly, the architecture looks much like England!

What is the new skysctraper u/c?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

City clouds by Pablo Fernandez, on Flickr

Colegio Mayor De San Bartolome by Ronal Baron, on Flickr

en Instagram, @alejandro.abella publicó: Instantes urbanos de mi ciudad #bogotadc #bogota #bogotacolombia #ig_bogota_ #bogotaneando #igersbogota #centrodebogota #cityscape #cityshots #instatravel #instatrip #instagramcolombia #urbano #exklusive_shot #phot by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, on Flickr

Bogotá downtown by Andrés Quintero, on Flickr

Colombia #3 by Luciana Prieto Bernal, on Flickr

Bogotá 1 by Gonzalo Guerra, on Flickr


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

Bogotá DC by Gabriel Guerrero, on Flickr


Modernidad bogotána by Felipe Cárdenas Támara, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogotá 1 by Gonzalo Guerra, on Flickr

Atenas en la noche... perdón, Bogotá; siempre Bogotá by Jefferson Gutierrez Romero, on Flickr

Downtown Bogota by Ronal Baron, on Flickr

Bogota City by Michael Washington, on Flickr

Bogotá's got great street art. by msceaser, on Flickr

Street of Bogotá by Franklin Rolando Solis, on Flickr

Ciudad de la Furia by Historias Visuales, on Flickr

en Instagram, @marcianaphotos.1975 publicó: Cachaquiando por la capital #bogotadc #bogotadowntown #bogotacolombia #bogotaciudadcapital #igersbogota #ig_bogota_ #bogopics #lomejordebogota #amobogota #loves_bogota #cityscape #cityshots #exploretocreate #exc by EnMiColombia.com #EnMiColombia, on Flickr


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

The city looks great!


----------



## felvb (Oct 8, 2014)

Nightsky said:


> Looks very modern, beautiful and green. Just visited San Salvador and Guatemala City, surprisingly modern and Bogota looks even more modern.
> Surprisingly, the architecture looks much like England!
> 
> What is the new skysctraper u/c?


In Bogota there are several skyscrapers in construction. 

They are:


Atrio Towers | 268m & 200m | 59fl & 43fl | U/C





























BD Bacata | 240m & 216m | 68fl & 57fl | U/C











North Point V | 184m | 45fl | U/C (rigth)











Museo Parque Central | 180m | 44fl | U/C











America World Trade Center | 160m | 35fl | U/C




































*Also there are many projects*:cheers::cheers:


Entre Calles | 490m | 95fl











Proyecto B | 388m | 70fl











North Point VI & VII | 200m+ & 200m+ (behind)











Estación Central | 200m+ - 200m+ & 200m+ | 54fl - 48fl & 40fl


















​


----------



## baleadasena (Jun 10, 2011)

Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


Untitled by [email protected], on Flickr


Bogotá by stefanen ator, on Flickr


Bogotá by stefanen ator, on Flickr


Bogotá by stefanen ator, on Flickr​


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/fxkh04hh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/DNj7TlTh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/Z9LUsjYh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/mw5n7X7h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/2jHKgAJh.jpg


IMG_20180226_171357_010 by JJ Merelo, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/5n8OaCNh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/IdSjXhch.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/59Ui0Rah.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/C8rvj7Sh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/tUTD4yoh.jpg


IMG_20180225_112248_700 by JJ Merelo, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/q7HslKch.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/2NH4E7lh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/lOm3JOgh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/iOsrrqch.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/8pqU0a0h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/etvO1Hsh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/7HE0Ni6h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/cxCwB4Ch.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/znN5kvDh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/sqHsobih.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/pvS5bQOh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/t4LdR75h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/4FOPwPAh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/oGL5d0oh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/dm2eMTOh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/I07ZSdqh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/8uzEjabh.jpg











https://i.imgur.com/ExOKuAzh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/VL8Gqk6h.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/5Ewznfzh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/sqmPTXFh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/b5J4IbCh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/kFpoMUNh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/zta0I0Uh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/KZu9wHdh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/g3Gh0njh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/5Dm1eFJh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/AYo9hSnh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/TOuXBY8h.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/70a2i8Sh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/oyiTbBRh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/QQTQmQmh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/cXWqJ7hh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/2f8hLkNh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/GF1ADoMh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/e8xziymh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/MhAdvhRh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/iATs3Gth.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/7mVdWr9h.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/KUwPbKAh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/cu25bLyh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/tE7cdeJh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/2JOuDUDh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/woycEWxh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/prFkG7Dh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/IKXYFqWh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/lzCpPl3h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/rDbdcrgh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/rD4TXsxh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/krfS5pKh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/ZAJA591h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/tWa6xZ2h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/Ae197gsh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/uDIJM7Oh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/HC5Sg60h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/0TfGDBjh.jpg











https://i.imgur.com/gMuyvdhh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/5lru60Ph.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/J2ndK3Sh.jpg


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

I have been taken by this captivating beauty.....SEDUCED indeed!!!..:uh::heart::nuts::cheers:


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/BQqqAK3h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/FGK4nQBh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/dnZk4f9h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/7gUB4rEh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/hcQvJWch.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/xNVxFMMh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Xu5k8n3h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/HQ0mI7Ph.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/B0WjyYsh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/1F0VXEmh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/umzsmoih.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/3KGBWAAh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/RvpFxSvh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/IV8Ohn1h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/V01a03Yh.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogotá view from Monserrate by Premshree Pillai, on Flickr

Bogotá by amegphotoart, on Flickr

Sunset Bogotá downtown. Atardecer centro de Bogotá by Darío Fuentes, on Flickr

Rascacielos de Avenida Jimenez, Bogota by Matthew Rutledge, on Flickr

2017 - Colombia - Around Town - Pigeon Play II by Jules Shamblin, on Flickr

2017 - Colombia - Airbnb - Night View Skyline by Jules Shamblin, on Flickr

Bogota by Lycher, on Flickr

Panorámica de Bogotá Sur Oriental, Febrero 2018 by Peter Lievano, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/zIK2PwQh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/ytaKBzUh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/fhLK7yhh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/8eauPygh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/GXasugUh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/itQaZjph.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/mJ5FaqIh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/29yZ5IUh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/H03HlTjh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/abzZQX4h.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/8eauPygh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/xemg6GUh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/mgfDDzAh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/bQ2Z9phh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/jyFw9ZPh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/BV6V9brh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/YrC7dZ5h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/FTlcWt6h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/OqXlVTAh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/uHwAFUYh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/EY34HE3h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/0ji5pUph.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/NRPnRc8h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Vl6JCG5h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/jOom77Wh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/Ae06deHh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/51Auofkh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/iATs3Gth.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/23ZT0e6h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/DRj0sGJh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

2017 - Colombia - Around Town - Andes and Apartment by Jules Shamblin, on Flickr


2017 - Colombia - Around Town - Funny Statue by Jules Shamblin, on Flickr


View from the balcony in Bogota by katenpete, on Flickr


Bogota. 1. by rodrigj050, on Flickr


IMG_20180302_085556609 by JJ Merelo, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/To7YloSh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/6KTXFjSh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/WpKOjeKh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/stceIQPh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/cu25bLyh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/9rHJqBZh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/wmoAS61h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/e6bSxKhh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/pydi3kZh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/smI0JBAh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/a56SFBth.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/7oPB1VNh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/m4XjiO6h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/fHuQID1h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/wpwpCqTh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/fgGTvR0h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/G1Fh7I3h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/GWWETV1h.jpg











https://i.imgur.com/NLuKm6Jh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/u0iDVZah.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/zpLUSzih.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/DyzD4Wah.jpg











https://i.imgur.com/EBjdH1ah.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Iq55X01h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/rAOEmxeh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/otWbTeWh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/yjPm7tAh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/Y8rD5S9h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/HmaoDXUh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/UbrkhAQh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

1011 Bogota - Teatro Colon by Steven Kidd, on Flickr


IMG_2209 by Dylan Passmore, on Flickr


IMG_2207 by Dylan Passmore, on Flickr


IMG_2129 by Dylan Passmore, on Flickr


IMG_1112 by Dylan Passmore, on Flickr


IMG_1782 by Dylan Passmore, on Flickr


----------



## .D. (Apr 8, 2010)

Nice pictures!!


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

#djimavicpro #bogota #orvdesign by Oscar Ramirez, on Flickr


#djimavicpro #bogota #orvdesign by Oscar Ramirez, on Flickr


Hardcore Colombia by Brayan Garnica, on Flickr


Graffiti No.13 by Terry Doyle, on Flickr

Graffiti No.4 by Terry Doyle, on Flickr


Parque Simón Bolívar de Bogotá by Jccastillol, on Flickr


Graffiti No.6 by Terry Doyle, on Flickr


Preparación del Parque Simón Bolivar para la llegada de El Pap. Preparación del Parque Simón Bolivar para la llegada de El Papa by Jccastillol, on Flickr


Street Art tour by Eric Baker, on Flickr


IMG_20180303_105837397_BURST000_COVER_TOP by JJ Merelo, on Flickr



Street Art tour by Eric Baker, on Flickr



Bogotá magica by Paula Avila, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

GRUTERIUM by Jorge Luis Guarin Serrano, on Flickr


Bogotá de noche, 2018. by Camila De los ríos M, on Flickr


Bogota_002 by José García, on Flickr


IMG_7479 by Chengwei Tu 杜, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Briana Banks by Tenazadrine Boy, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi Moderators. Could you please remove the " ¡Get Seduced!" part from the title of this thread? The creator no longer participates and it's quite frankly awful. I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

[/QUOTE]

*Picture by Harryx5*


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/OFzuZJHh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/G6eIUCxh.jpg











https://i.imgur.com/gQnV0Yxh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/DAVXQErh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/4hYBOJc.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/yS9LxR3h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/6suRGNbh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/xfzW1zDh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/fbsJmTlh.jpg











https://i.imgur.com/jxXzygYh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/lZO5UIzh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/qEaVuQwh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/dAecLjph.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/sHhzdTch.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/WOMdG8Ph.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/hhXl4myh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/YXrgjhvh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/3tncDeCh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/E1j7MF5h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/2seYa90h.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/K9k6Bo1h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/MF1msOsh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/fX1Qn3Yh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/mfScDCbh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Oc19XPuh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/OJ5vUOSh.jpg











https://i.imgur.com/XrvrRWKh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/cYyaDmvh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/p6vzNMNh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/SbK3SYWh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/Ib5FOTGh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/xt5XpLCh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Igf5lkzh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/dfLBpOSh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/iYGEDBGh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/JYDiTeoh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/7yumrn6h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/8ZZ5Mfph.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/CruV4ZUh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/PLWVZbGh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/oIDV6Twh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/GKIcEARh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/7uojKsDh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/5xuexFIh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/nEmcDS4h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/nors5AQh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/8NSyX7Xh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/ZP7oRa8h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/ce2ETzhh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Y4FMZfZh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/LJ91vbSh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/5n8bOvYh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/5ZkwY3Uh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/O3ddkteh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/qdd58zWh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/ELNUs6eh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/H6fON9ph.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/C30BOdUh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/0w5IAprh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/XWaNGsph.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Moderators please change the name of the thread. Please remove the "Get seduced!" part. Thank you.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

^^ Why? That has been the name of this thread since the beginning and it is part of its identity. Just like East or West, Kiev is best; Miami, Fun in the Sun!, and other classic thread names in this section.


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Hmmm I understand your point. How about removing the upside down exclamation mark as it's grammatically incorrect. If not, that's fine too, it could be that the title just bothers me but not many other people.


Bogotá, Colombia by Marvin del Cid, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Bogotá, Colombia by Marvin del Cid, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Carrera 7, Bogotá Colombia by 
Marvin del Cid, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Carrera 7, Bogotá Colombia by Marvin del Cid, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Carrera 7, Bogotá Colombia by Marvin del Cid, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Traffic by Diego Bernal², on Flickr
*

CARRERA SEPTIMA (7TH AVENUE)*


Carrera 7, Bogotá Colombia by Marvin del Cid, on Flickr


Carrera 7, Bogotá Colombia by Marvin del Cid, on Flickr


Carrera 7, Bogotá Colombia by Marvin del Cid, on Flickr


Carrera 7, Bogotá Colombia by Marvin del Cid, on Flickr


Carrera 7, Bogotá Colombia by Marvin del Cid, on Flickr​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

JuanPaulo said:


> ^^ Why? That has been the name of this thread since the beginning and it is part of its identity. Just like East or West, Kiev is best; Miami, Fun in the Sun!, and other classic thread names in this section.


I agree with you


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Great city and thread anyway :cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr inko_sega*​


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Plaza de toros Bogotá by Julian Torres Aristizabal, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Bogotá D.C by Luis Felipe Galvis Martinez, on Flickr


Parche en usaquén by JUSSED CARRILLO, on Flickr


Electric by Jaime Angel, on Flickr


Linda la tarde. Chapinero, Bogotá, D.C. by Susana Carrié, on Flickr


Parche en usaquén by JUSSED CARRILLO, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Bogotá desde el Nodo Cerros Orientales by Conexión Bio, on Flickr


Bogotá desde el Nodo Cerros Orientales by Conexión Bio, on Flickr


IMG_0060 by Cesar Marinho Costa, on Flickr


EDIFICIO ECHEVERRY by MARA, on Flickr










Picture by HarryX


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Bogotá, Colombia by jandro Fra, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

*Bogotá*


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

*Bogotá*


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Møte med president Santos by Statsministerens kontor, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

IMG_2262 by Ricardo Gomez A, on Flickr


Universos by Claudia Pino, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/b6ERuPTh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/juxqVlQh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/qZ9P0ARh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/lCFtn7xh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/s5OYo18h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/qBhvSFUh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/rogerbadu/39591831840/in/datetaken/


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Panorámica de Bogotá desde el mirador de la Paloma by Peter Lievano, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/QkcfnSeh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/UJdVkIgh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Ftai8rih.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/7l43gYFh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/zmP5lL6h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/7fHt9I9h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/9tkifieh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/KqTBFSkh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/hsKVcSuh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/vC4O4e0h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/i0r9mTzh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/fa1cE28h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/fA0WPz1h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/hVkaa6bh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/JCaPyhM.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/fa1cE28.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Ybflwpj.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/XSkZlMFh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/7ZK32xHh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/NQDsFagh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/u87F2Cch.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/WkWiYrch.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/Pj7YbOUh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Bogotá multicolor by Oskar Burgos Manzano, on Flickr


Bogotá multicolor by Oskar Burgos Manzano, on Flickr


Bogotá multicolor by Oskar Burgos Manzano, on Flickr


Bogota 2018 by Anthony G. Reyes, on Flickr


Cachaco Ciclo Paseo por la Jiménez by Jucaro B, on Flickr


Bogotá multicolor by Oskar Burgos Manzano, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Untitled by Jonathan Esteves, on Flickr


Untitled by Jonathan Esteves, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/jvBtsQMh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/J2TvWMFh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/6pWWLQ1h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/A9DPyGmh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/TYgfogTh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/PK956vfh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/6Z1ubO7h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/rMuck0Ch.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/fh55swyh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/YCYCP6Th.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/JBysC1oh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/b1RNrTnh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/f71O5f0h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/xFy6c5oh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/ZV3oXTBh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/RiYD3x1h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/H8Nbj2fh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/gSOvV3fh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/3rRhYuVh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/SnYdUu7h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/GNWfZqAh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/akz6hVuh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/UHWTQcKh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/hUm7ZEBh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/sz03Degh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/tEMiF7Kh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/6Za8fBvh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/LrpWMljh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/A08VNJth.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/71mNN69h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/lhCDNhPh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/ceQ7Bfph.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/JCXQMlAh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/dVtqJ6qh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/1labSdWh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/qSFeYwXh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/uR6uuiHh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/EnR8OM9h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/kxEb3d7h.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/RA9sXA4h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/lMi3kith.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/QgHoYBIh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/3W2pnwbh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/y8iKWLFh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/guWWY5bh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/L5HXPNUh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/fCRtZTQh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/xxtQuaGh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/LgabBjEh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/6rBZ2hXh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/1Xpe8trh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/UUjtoXCh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/A4y4GdPh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Esok97Wh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/xRlMU0eh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/B9Zd9qdh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/jTkFc0fh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/b8u5CYrh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/4pXbOZAh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Picture by Fenix 2007









https://i.imgur.com/hUAYGu7h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/tUZNbJSh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Pm22PgQh.jpg


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bogotá by Lulu & Figue, on Flickr

Bogota 2018 by Anthony G. Reyes, on Flickr

Bogota 2018 by Anthony G. Reyes, on Flickr

Bogota 2018 by Anthony G. Reyes, on Flickr

Bogota 2018 by Anthony G. Reyes, on Flickr

Bogota 2018 by Anthony G. Reyes, on Flickr

Bogota 2018 by Anthony G. Reyes, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by jandro Fra, on Flickr

Bogotá, Colombia by Maxime Charest, on Flickr

Bogota by Stephen Downes, on Flickr


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Mano de Osos Forest Reserve









https://i.imgur.com/HleaIlqh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/WevbhyGh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/R7TFQWhh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/2BDUtSqh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/mS5Cy2Uh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/gEqyRNKh.jpg

*San Rafael Reservoir*









https://i.imgur.com/w0bBVlhh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/m3iwXRoh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/T6hhfIGh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/jfnM6Bph.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/vA4vj0Uh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/260PYZjh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/knROm48h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/zbQjDwfh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/DMHOOXKh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/8Dsdskph.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/vxzI5Yhh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/5cqvbM3h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/9CR5sU1h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/ValVIZ2h.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/CoFKO4kh.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/p0bLsaxh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/Q862Ciah.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/wrCN966h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/6m1yedEh.jpg











https://i.imgur.com/01GTnprh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/sS0cbFeh.jpg


----------



## Iglu (Feb 21, 2018)

Centro de Bogotá by Sebastián Sotelo, on Flickr


GOPR6889 by pilar cardona, on Flickr


IMG_6402 by Nicolás Amado Morales, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Antonio Valenzuela Serra*









*Flickr Antonio Valenzuela Serra*









*Flickr Antonio Valenzuela Serra*​


----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)

*Credits to https://daviddurango.imgur.com/all*





Primitivos by Oh'la Ville - Rock band from the city.


Cable Cars - lots of them! by young shanahan, on Flickr


----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)

*Credits to https://daviddurango.imgur.com/all*


----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)

*Bogotá*
Fotos por Fenix 2007 y Ar105


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please add credits/sources (*links*) to all photos otherwise these post will be deleted.


----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/nVM2gmF.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/sZJkzMl.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/nkP4hUU.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/zCAifHb.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/TCAb6tV.jpg


----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/CqmUv8kundefined.png









https://i.imgur.com/ylcm34Uundefined.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Rd0nZAWundefined.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/b91OV0Mundefined.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/D7HZ2tDundefined.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/Ffvo6vAundefined.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/0tUnoC2undefined.jpg


----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)

*Bogota Campestre*









https://i.imgur.com/3PQq2HO.jpg


----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/peqSzuIh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/CH2QIbJh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/IglK7cKh.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/XI3MqF4h.jpg










https://i.imgur.com/yfhw8Ryh.jpg​


----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/6DZCtUOl.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/2IxDplsl.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/K5vOS9el.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/B9q9wWkl.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/PVHct8Ul.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/kh7Bb19l.jpg​


----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)

https://i.imgur.com/BPPOUbdl.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/PKEY2sml.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/UnXcbP9l.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/QiEJIUGl.jpg









https://i.imgur.com/9SNfot7l.jpg​


----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)

IMG_20190222_212711749 by Daniel Forero, on Flickr​


----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)

Bogotá by Bryan Ramírez, on Flickr


----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)

Pictures by Feleru



Feleru* said:


> .
> 
> _____________________________________
> *BOGOTÁ*


----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)

*Boho Food Market*


0017-Juan Felipe Rubio efeunodos.com-cm bogota_JF42321 by CreativeMornings /Bogotá, on Flickr


0022-Juan Felipe Rubio efeunodos.com-cm bogota_JF42333 by CreativeMornings /Bogotá, on Flickr


0009-Juan Felipe Rubio efeunodos.com-cm bogota_JF42303 by CreativeMornings /Bogotá, on Flickr


0030-Juan Felipe Rubio efeunodos.com-cm bogota_JF42366 by CreativeMornings /Bogotá, on Flickr


0042-Juan Felipe Rubio efeunodos.com-cm bogota_JF42395 by CreativeMornings /Bogotá, on Flickr


----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)

*Outskirts of Bogota*

July y Otto en la Sabana de Bogotá (10) by Foto Bodas de Colombia, on Flickr


----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)

*Outskirts of Bogota*

Salto del Tequendama. by Juan C. Vargas, on Flickr


----------



## Notarobot (Nov 6, 2018)

*Nature around Bogota*


Rocas de Suesca, Sabana de Bogotá, Colombia by Georg Rubin, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Daniel Mora G.*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Daniel Mora G.* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Daniel Mora G.* ​


----------

